# Early Womens Bicycle



## tommydale1950 (Feb 26, 2015)

Picked up this early womens bicycle and will be hunting parts for it ...


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Feb 26, 2015)

That's going to be nice. I would repaint it, black it not a color


----------



## wspeid (Feb 26, 2015)

The paint on that is in great shape!  I'm finding some references to the company being established in 1895 and having models from at least 1904-1909.

Here's a link to where their factor was located in 1905.

http://www.philbansner.com/photo.asp?recnum=68110


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2015)

Such a cool badge! Best of luck in your search. Quick question though....What's all that white stuff??


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2015)

Bull Dog on a ladies bike?????????


----------



## tommydale1950 (Feb 26, 2015)

Good Eye Bri , As I was looking at it closer it has another set of badge holes , so I think not a bulldog? The white stuff is something I hope goes away soon and the Black paint on the bike is about 95% and in really nice condition and I believe og ..Tom PS the head tube is 8 "s


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2015)

Thought I jest seen this style frame.. Iver?


----------



## tommydale1950 (Feb 26, 2015)

The Ivers Ive seen have a single bar brace this has two..


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 8, 2015)

Just noticed a Columbia ladies and looks very similar , Columbia experts please chime in ..thanks .tom


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 8, 2015)

just took  the bulldog badge off and holes measure 1 3/8  apart there are 2 holes wider than the badge holes on the head tube. Badge reads Jos Strauss Buffalo Ny


----------



## gtdohn (May 8, 2015)

Tom,
For what it's worth, the frame and chain guard look just like an early thirties Rollfast that I had.


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 8, 2015)

gtdohn said:


> Tom,
> For what it's worth, the frame and chain guard look just like an early thirties Rollfast that I had.




Mike , I believe this bike is much older, and if you look how the bars attach at the head tube I did not see any roll fast like it . It also has two braces connecting the frame rails.. Tom


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 8, 2015)

serial # 3c2996  I should have posted it earlier..Tom


----------



## gtdohn (May 8, 2015)

Yeah Tom, I agree it looks earlier, even because of the way the fender mounts to the frame. I have seen the very similar chain guards on Ivers, Rollfast, Schwinn, and Harley Davidson. All I can remember about the Rollfast I had is that the frame was the same with double brace bars and it widened out at the top as it connected with the head tube. The guard was also exactly the same. When I bought it, it was advertised as a 1920s Rollfast and it was definitely a survivor bike, but the owner was just guessing at the year. I did however have solid wood rims and a ND model A hub in the rear, so it could have been from early 1900s to late 20s realistically.
I will keep searching and maybe find something to help you out. I wish I could go back three years in the Ebay archives, but they only go just so far back.


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2015)

I'll post some pics of my 1897-8 Columbia when I geet home....


----------



## gtdohn (May 9, 2015)

Tom, so far this is the closest as far as the frame, but the chainguard is wrong.


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 9, 2015)

I could only wish it were Harley, Bri, thanks for the pics very similar..the search continues....


----------



## jkent (May 9, 2015)

bricycle said:


> I'll post some pics of my 1897-8 Columbia when I geet home....




Bri,
Love the Columbia! Man why don't you make that machine into a rider?
JKent
P.S. you could always ship it to me and I'll do it for you!


----------

